# What an ICE day..



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I couldn't resist. Hit the the Uintas for some ICE.
The edges at Trial are SOFT!









So I drove further....







Weird too... The snow is DEEP the whole way up, EXCEPT for this one spot. Possibly windblown??
















So I 'shoed onto the lake,








And caught fish.  









It was an awesome day. Solid ice and shining sun! I can't wait for more...


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Gnarly!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

So the gates are open?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet... Thinking about there after turkey day again hope I can get in!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The start of a new ice season is upon us then. It's sad to see the soft water go into hibernation, but it'll be fun to get out on the ice again.

Good job getting out.


----------



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

thats too funny, those holes at trial were from me and my buddy where we fell into our waists getting off the lake.. the lake has about 3" of good ice but very soft edges as you can see.

The fishing was incredible.. we caught well over 100 fish and 7 different spieces..

Ton_Def- we passed you on our way down the canyon, we were in the white frontier. If the snow gets any deeper nobody without sleds will get up there..


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

longdraw said:


> thats too funny, those holes at trial were from me and my buddy where we fell into our waists getting off the lake..


It looked like a good time getting on and off. I didn't have the guts...



longdraw said:


> Ton_Def- we passed you on our way down the canyon, we were in the white frontier.


I gotta get me a set of horns like that! :O||:



longdraw said:


> If the snow gets any deeper nobody without sleds will get up there..


The gates will close in a week, until then I bet someone gets stuck! Not wishin' any ill will, just sayin'...


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess you were not kidding about getting on the ice soon. Sweet report.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! First ice post of the season! You just gave me the itch to get out now


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. I can't wait to get out on the Ice.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Already! Wow  Nice report Tony. Causey is next......
Btw the beard is bad ass!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Keystonecop said:


> I guess you were not kidding about getting on the ice soon. Sweet report.


Glad to see you joined. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

tacokid789 said:


> Causey is next......


Shhhh.... :shock: 


tacokid789 said:


> Btw the beard is bad ass!


You need one! It'll keep ya warm. :lol:


----------

